# Work Out Equipment



## ImMACnificent (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello lovely lovely people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Not sure how many of you are work out gurus or enthusiasts, but I have recently decided to purchase either a treadmill or elliptical machine. I am not one of those people who will get up early in the morning to drive to a gym, but I can deal with walking down to my basement, therefore I figured purchasing something would be a good option.

I'm getting a good amount of tax returns back and wanted to buy something OTHER than make up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   (although you guys KNOW Ill be splurging like most of you) 

Just wondered if any of you had any suggestions as far as treadmill vs. elliptical. I have read some reviews, seems like both have pretty good pay off as far as weight loss, I would actually prefer an elliptical, but a treadmill would work great for my doggy, too! 

I don't really wanna spend more than maybe 500-600 bucks. Anyone know of good brands or any feedback for elliptical vs. treadmill, does one or the other typically have better quality for the least money? I feel like a treadmill you'd need to spend like close to 1,000 to really get a good quality one. I dunno, this is all new to me, I am not much of an exerciser, hence why my fat butt needs a damn work out machine! HAHA

Thanks, people <3


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 15, 2009)

I have both and I love both...but I paid far more than $600 each for both of them so I am not of much help as far as which one to get ...I like to switch up from one to the other because I bore easily....My dh perfers the elliptical..and when he is on one I am normally on the other. But I think both are good choices...But with the treadmill I do believe you need to invest in a good one to get the most benefits from them...mine is the Pro-Form Crosswalk


----------



## ImMACnificent (Feb 15, 2009)

Weird! I was just looking at a Proform on Dick's

Proform Crosswalk Caliber Elite Treadmill- Free Silver Service Delivery! - Dick's Sporting Goods


What elliptical do you have?


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 15, 2009)

I like an elliptical--I want to minimize the impact on my joints (family has history of cracking joints and arthritis) so thats what I use. I get more of a fluid movement. <3 it! i'm planning on getting a hula hoop, and some exercise dvds to change it up.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 15, 2009)

We have the NordicTrack AudioStrider 800 (link)
.
My treadmill is Pro-Form 980 Audio Trainer


----------



## ImMACnificent (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow that one is nice. But 200 more bucks than the treadmill!


----------



## pop violet (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey, I'm not sure about what brands but I think all treadmills / eliptical machines basically do the same thing just some have fancy gadgets on them like heart monitors, etc.  I would HIGHLY recommend buying a used one on craigslist.org or something if you're able to transport it.  Most of the people I know who bought treadmills used it religiously for a month or so but then it collected dust so they just ended up selling it for hundreds less.

If you're pretty disciplined and self-motivated a treadmill (and some free weights for toning) is the way to go.

If you're not (like me, when it comes to exercising), then joining a gym is so much more motivational than working out at home.  If you take the aerobic classes those are helpful because they're usually an hour long and you're committed to working out for that hour, unless you leave in the middle, but then you look like a big loser.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you have any other exercise questions let me know.  I've been a freak about exercising lately because I've noticed some what looks to be like *shriek* cellulite lately and I'm getting a fat gut.  I'm a size 0-2 but my waist is like 30"!  Big or small, no one ever seems to ever be happy with their body it seems!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Feb 15, 2009)

I have sort of looked around on Craigslist but for some reason I feel odd about buying work out equipment from someone who has used it, I guess I feel like they have sweated on it or... I dunno, I'm weird about that stuff. Another reason I don't like to go to the gym.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 15, 2009)

yeah my husband invests pretty good in Exercise equipment...He is a work out fanatic and gives them a beating so they have to last... He rides his bike most morning but he likes to rotate his cardio frequently....
I'm pretty OCD about certian things too......I don;t mind it in the gym...But not sure if I want to bring it home...seems like everytme I have bought a used piece of equipment it stops working in a few months


----------



## ImMACnificent (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree, Tish. Most of the pics of these treadmills on craigslist around here look just.... old and... dusty and... I dunno, NOT nice.

There is one I just saw, a Nordic track one, 1,000 value, asking 600, it looks REALLY nice in the pics, but not sure how I'd get it here. Heh.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah shipping is always the concern with big stuff.....My treadmill was so heavy when we got it..I have no idea how my dh would have gotten it home by himself without them delivering it...


----------



## ImMACnificent (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, do they set it up for you too when you get it delivered from a store?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 15, 2009)

yes mine did


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm far from an exercise/fitness guru or expert. But from what I have heard, ellipticals make you do more "work" cause your kind of like climbing or stepping motions I guess. But I'm pretty sure that having a treadmill would be cheaper and probably work out just as good. Plus the puppy can work out with ya! 

I've seen some pretty good priced ones at Walmart and a ton to choose at Sears. If you do go out there and pick it up yourself you can avoid shipping cost which would probably be insane for such a huge piece of equipment.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 16, 2009)

If you're worried about injuries with the elliptyical it's less likely but a treadmill gives a better work out I think. It's more natural of a movement as well. I know it's not for everyone, but running outside is so much more rewarding and makes the time go by so much faster and is more challenging plus it would save money.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 16, 2009)

I like the elliptical, it is less jarring on the joints but I have bad or weak knees which tend to go out on me and if I live to be a hundred I would like to have use of them.


I bought a Transfirmer for the home. It is a stair step routine that costs about $50 and definitely makes you sweat. It has three routines and targets the butt. I am highly uncoordinated so I laugh throughout the entire workout.

I am not that motivated, so it doubles as a laptop table when I am in bed. It has paid for itself. I have spent so many hours on this thing.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_If you're worried about injuries with the elliptyical it's less likely but a treadmill gives a better work out I think. It's more natural of a movement as well. I know it's not for everyone, but running outside is so much more rewarding and makes the time go by so much faster and is more challenging plus it would save money._

 
I agree...when the weather permits we go outside for our walks and runs ... But in Texas as of late...indoors was a better option


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I agree...when the weather permits we go outside for our walks and runs ... But in Texas as of late...indoors was a better option_

 
Yeah the weather can really ruin a good workout.

I forgot to mention, if you are really serious about this, you might also want to invest in a heart rate monitor because the ones on the machine aren't always so accurate, especially with ellypticals.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Yeah the weather can really ruin a good workout.

I forgot to mention, if you are really serious about this, you might also want to invest in a heart rate monitor because the ones on the machine aren't always so accurate, especially with ellypticals._

 
Yeah those monitors for heart rate, calories burnt, etc are pretty unaccurate. Those things are based on a lot of factors that the work out machine just can't get right, its more of an estimate. Like whenever I go on my stationary bike for an hour it says I have burned 300 calories but in reality I probably only burned half those calories. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's lies I tell ya!


----------



## fingie (Feb 18, 2009)

Im no help as I paid well over $600 for mine too, but I prefer an elliptical 100000%.  I have fluid in my knees and treadmills make my knees swell every.single.time.  Whereas the elliptical is much easier on my knees and I rarely ever get knee pain unless I really tried to push myself to an unreasonable level, haha.


----------

